# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Tornado - Popup window implementation

## paul mancuso

Frank,

Just installed the latest .dll. The .poptext buttons are no longer present.  Instead, there is a link from the text.  Would rather have the button as this saves screen space...  Paul

----------


## Frank

problem confirmed... upload 1.0 VB version to ftp dir.. test and confirm the fix.
FK

----------


## paul mancuso

Your fix worked... thanks..

----------


## Frank

OK..keep going...


Frank

----------

